# 95 Maxima shakes while in Drive or Reverse



## dtgarris (Jan 13, 2011)

I replaced all 6 fuel injectors, Fuel pressure regulator, fuel filter and TPS. The car starts fine, but as soon as I put it in reverse the idle drops to around 500 and the car shakes vilantly. Same when I am stopped and I slowly take my foot off the brake it lunges back and forth. Every place I have taken my car to they say fuel injector. I am beginning to think something else. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Do you have a CEL?
Check the MAF for loose connection?

Check the coil packs too, just in case...but you should get a CEL if it's misfiring.


----------

